# straighten a trailer axel



## fernballan (Oct 25, 2017)

Old school way


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 25, 2017)

Been there, done that, but really old school (no laser, instead bubbles).  44,000 pounds capacity axles (for the pair)  (20000 kg. for the pair.)


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2017)

Using both lasers and a yard stick.....I love it!
-brino


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 25, 2017)

brino said:


> Using both lasers and a yard stick.....I love it!
> -brino


Looks more like a "meter stick" to me.. Still, old school...


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Looks more like a "meter stick" to me.



Yep, you're correct.......I guess I saw that but in my mind was picturing the yard stick on my father-in-laws old saw mill.
-brino


----------



## fernballan (Oct 25, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Been there, done that, but really old school (no laser, instead bubbles).  44,000 pounds capacity axles (for the pair)  (20000 kg. for the pair.)


We usually make a rough attitude and send to a workshop that has the tools


----------



## fernballan (Oct 26, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Looks more like a "meter stick" to me.. Still, old school...


My grandfather taught me a long time ago.as they did in the 50-60´s


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 26, 2017)

Right after high school I worked for a guy who rebuilt wrecked (totaled) agriculturial equipment (tractors, combines and etc.) and big trucks & pickups. The guy was a master craftsman and taught me so much. It was common place to make a good vehicle or implement out of 3 or 4 totals. Each was built to tighter specs (frame, body gaps, alignment, paint & decals, etc.) than factory. We did it all with basic tools (yardsticks and string), flame and/or tension straightening and sandpaper. He taught me detail and perfection and how to get it. I sure owe him a lot, God rest his ornery soul.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 26, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> Right after high school I worked for a guy who rebuilt wrecked (totaled) agriculturial equipment (tractors, combines and etc.) and big trucks & pickups. The guy was a master craftsman and taught me so much. It was common place to make a good vehicle or implement out of 3 or 4 totals. Each was built to tighter specs (frame, body gaps, alignment, paint & decals, etc.) than factory. We did it all with basic tools (yardsticks and string), flame and/or tension straightening and sandpaper. He taught me detail and perfection and how to get it. I sure owe him a lot, God rest his ornery soul.


My grandfather was a blacksmith, so he taught me a lot. I usually get help from an old Finnish man when it's a big job.
Never underestimate old people they know more than you think


----------

